# Shoot carbon out of a vintage compound?



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm dusting off my old Hoyt GoldMedalist round wheel compound and wondering if maybe I could shoot some carbon arrows through it safely? I shot indoors with this bow back in the 80's using - IRRC - easton x7's... still have a couple arrows but need to refletch them as the vanes have dry rotted and cracked off. Could easily duplicate the aluminum arrows, but I have a dozen and a half carbon arrows sitting here that would work spine wise. Bow is ~55# with a 31.5" Draw length.... I figure that the carbons that I have laying around work out to about 7.5 to 8 grains per pound... (about the same as the aluminum arrows). Don't have any of the info on the bow anymore, but I believe that the limbs are glass and maple laminated.

So what do ya think? could\should I shoot the carbon or should I try to duplicate the aluminum arrows.....


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I shoot carbons out of my old bows just fine. AS long as the spine is right I don't see a thing wrong with it.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

I was more worried about the potential for them being too light or too harsh on the bow due to the arrow dynamics (quicker to recover from paradox so maybe a little harsher on the limbs???)


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

the thing is just dont shoot super light carbons thru old bows.heavy them up with heavy points


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Suggested Grains per pound? or just getting within 10 or 20 grains of the old aluminums would suffice?


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

7+ , no less then 6


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Need to measure the actual draw weight on the bow and the arrow weights... calculations say 7.2 gpp for the carbons and ~7.7 gpp for the easton 1916's from back in the day but I'm guessing on the point weight for both. Looks like I'll be safe as there is not a huge difference from what I shot back in the day.... ~390 gr to ~420 gr... the scale will tell the tale when I gan reach it to weight them.


----------

